# Naive Question



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

I haven't used a wood lathe since HS shop class, so I expect the answer to this is known by all except me. 

Due to our arctic conditions and short growing searson, our hardwood trees don't get very large, but we do have a lot of beautiful paper birch in diameters up to about 12" (solid, not rotten centers).

If I were to some day be able to afford a wood lathe, is it feasible to turn spindles, bowls and vases from a full round of timber? The articles I've seen show the log being split first and the blanks being cut from there. Is it solely to avoid the heartwood, or is it just the articles I've seen?


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Jim I have turned the whole log. The problem you run into is the pith in the middle. That is where the cracking starts. What I do is when turning the whole log for say a hollow form vase I will soak the pith with CA glue. I do mean soak it. I also will make sure the pith is centered on the bottom. If and when you do cut a log cut it about 4" longer than you might need that way if you do have any cracking on the end you can cut a couple of inches off each end to get to good wood. I would also seal the ends with anchorseal or greenseal to stop or slow the cracking. Most of my turnings are by cutting the log in half. If I am going to turn right away I will run the chainsaw right thru the pith. If I won't get to it for awhile I will cut 1/2" on either side of the pith to get rid of it. Hope this helps Jim.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Because I too am an amateur at bowl turning Jim,you should, like me,hang on to every one of Bernies words.
Regarding being unable to afford a lathe, it's like the plumber said, "I used to be a brain surgeon but needed to earn really big money"!


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks for the kind words Harry. 

Jim there are a lot of good lathes out there that are affordable. Don't know what your finances are but if I were to get one today I have my eye on the Delta 46-460 VS. Mighty fine lathe that I have turned on. Smooth, has plenty of power (1 hp), variable speed and will do up to a 12" bowl. I have a Rikon 70-100 which is a excellent lathe. Changing speed by moving a belt. It will do up to a 12" bowl. Just some food for thought.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

If all else fails Jim, perhaps we could start a collection!


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Oh, I'm paying attention to Bernies words, Harry.. you can bet on that. I've seen a few pictures of his work and "Wow!". In time I may take ya up on that collection. <g>

About 10 years ago, while in Denver on business, I stopped by a Woodcraft where I saw a Nova 3000 (VSR) lathe. It seemed like the cat's meow until I saw a demo of the Delta you mention, Bernie. That was one mighty nice lathe! 

I'm still a year or more out on getting a lathe but I hope y'all don't mind my naive questions. I'm the kind of person who thinks about (most) things a while before moving on it.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks Jim for the kind words. I think that Delta would be a mighty fine lathe. I have 3 lathes myself. I have a Rikon 70-100, a Jet 1220 VS and the Nova DVR XP. I generally have the Rikon setup for pens and bottle stoppers. The Jet I have setup for lidded boxes, lamps and mini birdhouses. The Nova does my heavy work of vases, bowls, etc. I really love the DVR lathe. 

I think I have turned just about one of everything just to say I did it. I am turning lamps at the present time and have 8 to go. 

Jim ask away. My late granddad always told me there is no such thing as a naive question.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Bernie, it appears as if lathes are like routers... the tool itself is relatively inexpensive compared to all of the stuff you get to go with it. Is my perception correct?

Also, how well to lathes "scale down" on their work? By that I mean how well would your Nova work turning pensor other small items? A large BS works just like a small BS in that it can cut small things but it's also able to cut larger things. In contrast, a 15lb router is awkward when using small bits or when trying to make intricate cuts freehand.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

BigJimAK said:


> Bernie, it appears as if lathes are like routers... the tool itself is relatively inexpensive compared to all of the stuff you get to go with it. Is my perception correct?
> 
> Also, how well to lathes "scale down" on their work? By that I mean how well would your Nova work turning pensor other small items? A large BS works just like a small BS in that it can cut small things but it's also able to cut larger things. In contrast, a 15lb router is awkward when using small bits or when trying to make intricate cuts freehand.


Yep you got it right Jim. The lathe is the cheap part. I know I have more in tools than what my lathe cost. 

Jim a lathe is like a bandsaw. With a midi lathe you can do small stuff but not really any big stuff. On a large lathe you can do large bowls (my Nova I can do up to 29" bowl or platter) but can also do pens, bottle stoppers, mini birdhouses, etc. I have made many delicate finials on my Nova for my lidded boxes, ornaments and hollow form vases.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Thanks for the insight, Bernie. I sure appreciate it!

As they say "Woodworking isn't just a hobby, it's a $%^&* *expensive* hobby", but well worth it! <g>


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Yes it is expensive Jim but like you say it is a rewarding hobby. Besides the wife told my sister it keeps me out of the bars and out of trouble.:lol::lol:


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

...and your wife's right!!! <g>


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

After 42 years Jim I have learned she is always right no matter what!!!!!!!!!:yes4:


----------

